# DIY network haunt TV show



## toymaker (Aug 7, 2009)

I dont know if anyone else has brought this up yet so i will this past weekend DIY network had a TV show "revealing" the secrets of a real hunted house and explaining some DIY versions ie fog chiller, two way picture, drop portrait standard haunter stuff, i was wondering if anyone saw it.


sorry if this has already been posed i am a few days late:jol:


----------



## sickNtwisted (Sep 29, 2010)

I saw the last half hour. It was for a 3D attraction at Fright House, I think. 

Tonight on HGTV they're doing a Halloween Block Party special.


----------



## toymaker (Aug 7, 2009)

might have to catch that one

yea DIY spotlighted Thrillvania (sp?) in Texas


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I think that's what we watched last night. It was a good look from behind the scenes.


----------



## mickkell (Jan 16, 2009)

thanks for the info,got my DVR set to go.Its on at 6 from directv,pacific time.


----------



## weaz (Sep 11, 2010)

Thanks. I missed it, but there are quite a few on demand on HDTV.


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

It will be on again Oct 31st @7:00

http://www.diynetwork.com/halloween...ween-fright-house-secrets-revealed/index.html


----------



## FRIGHTGUY (Sep 1, 2010)

I saw the Halloween block party episode and it was good. They did three different themes for three different houses. A day of the Dead house, vampires lair, and creepy carnival. The day of the dead house made this huge two story canvas printed facade for the front of their house, I can't imagine what that cost them!


----------



## mickkell (Jan 16, 2009)

I didnt think the Block party episode was very good.Not many ideas to build on.


----------



## mroct31 (Nov 10, 2007)

I have it on the DVR but have yet to find the time to watch it...I wonder why!:jol:


----------



## Turbophanx (Jun 30, 2008)

I Tivo'd both. I wasnt too impressed. The behind the scenes one really didnt give me any new ideas, the halloween block party did give a new spin for me on how to make foam tombstones using a torch to decay them.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

When is it on next?


----------



## sickNtwisted (Sep 29, 2010)

I was disappointed too.

When is the Travel Channel gonna start showing things like Best Haunts in America?


----------



## Haunted Wolf (Apr 18, 2007)

I liked the DIY show...nothing earth-shattering for anyone on this list. However, The various painting techniques they used gave me a lot to think about for my 3D/Chromadepth room for next year...that was worth the hour of time.


----------

